# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Jaxb] Mapping XML/Objet avec un XSD !? [Dbutant(e)]

## cyrano_de_bergerac

Bonjour tout le monde, ::D:  

voil, je programme en java et dans le cadre de ce que je fais, j'aimerai utiliser le xml; je connais le principe du xml et j'ai quelques notions de base, mais aprs a devient un peu flou quand je passe  l'action... ::?:  

Le fichier .xsd dfinit la grammaire de fichier xml;
avec Jaxb et en mettant ce fichier .xsd en argument, je peux passer du fichier .xml  l'object java correspondant et vice versa...
est ce bien a? si oui, comment je me sers du fichier .xsd avec jaxb?

merci d'avance!

----------


## Ricky81

Bonjour,

quelle version de JAXB utilises tu ? (ventuellement du JDK si tu n'as pas d'ide)

----------


## cyrano_de_bergerac

> Bonjour,
> 
> quelle version de JAXB utilises tu ? (ventuellement du JDK si tu n'as pas d'ide)



j'utilises la version 1.5 du JDK: je ne connais pas la version de mon JAXB...

mais c'est bon le problme est rsolu! merci de t'tre intress  mon post!  ::D:   :;):

----------


## yeddoughmi

merci de partag avec nous la solution que tu a trouv.

----------

